# Get in shape



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck with your goals jesserie, AND

:hb

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

What part of MI are you going to?

Sounds like you have a plan, that's also healthy;-) when you're done with yours you can start on mine;-)


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm in Mt. Pleasant! I LOVE TC! It's an awesome place, the mall, (Where I went when my husband went to Turtle Creek;-) There's a small, lilttle picturess town that way, I can't remember the name, I think it's Suttons Bay! I Love the Bay, the sailboats.......
I ended up in Mt. Pleasant by accident, I have often wished it was TC!


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

maybe you should quit soda altogether, i read somewhere that there is no big difference between reg. and diet soda. but im not you so do what you got to do.


----------

